# Z06 rims!!!!!!



## saltine (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.ls2gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70473&highlight=Z06

what is everyones thoughts?


----------



## GM Paint Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

*Totally Bitchin'!*

There are some fitment end-a-rounds "Galen" had to take... but :cool


----------

